# Disable budgie



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a disabled budgie whose largest toe from the back has been amputated. I would like to know what changes should I do to my cage. I have natural manzanita perches and those are kind of slippery (perhaps I could keep using those with vet wrap). I feel lost and clueless. He was amputated last weekend and the vet will bring it back this weekend. I feel disheartened as I feel the vet hasn’t follow the right procedures and didn’t even asked for an xray to discard osteomyelitis.
I have so many doubts regarding this:
Will he able to perch and jump as they do when they get excited and courts the female?
Will he be able to keep the balance on the perch?
How is his life going to change?

Im confused about how things worked on my budgie. I saw the treatment wasn’t working as I expected and keep saying that to the vet but this proffessional avian vet said that the infection of the toe due to bumblefoot stopped and as far as I know for living with my birds for more than 2 years I knew something was wrong but I had trust somebody some vet.And she said it was matter of time be patient to see results. I trusted her and the result was this?

I would like to read about your experiences with disable budgies as I’m finding it difficult to process this trauma
Thank you




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am sorry to hear about the challenges you are your little one are facing.

I know there are people on here with disabled budgies who can likely offer better advice, but wanted to give you a start. I did want to say that your bird can have a happy life. You may need to use more broad perches and possibly move things lower and closer together in the cage so that it is easier for your bird to move around. Some platform perches might help. There are some things out there that you can order. You will probably also need to observe how he does when he gets home and adjust the cage accordingly. Once he gets used to doing things little differently, he may be able to do just about everything he did before.

Good luck to you and your feathered friend!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

You might try the shorter ~8-10" "Y" shaped perches that are bolted to the side of the cage. You could just rough-up the wood surface with coarse sandpaper before installing, to give the branch more texture, and then see how he does. If he has one good foot, birds will usually accommodate to this kind of handicap.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Goldenwing said:


> I am sorry to hear about the challenges you are your little one are facing.
> 
> I know there are people on here with disabled budgies who can likely offer better advice, but wanted to give you a start. I did want to say that your bird can have a happy life. You may need to use more broad perches and possibly move things lower and closer together in the cage so that it is easier for your bird to move around. Some platform perches might help. There are some things out there that you can order. You will probably also need to observe how he does when he gets home and adjust the cage accordingly. Once he gets used to doing things little differently, he may be able to do just about everything he did before.
> 
> Good luck to you and your feathered friend!


Thank you, I will put everything low !! I wouldn't use platform perches in my life ever again cause I can't be with them every single minute and if I go to work and get back , the platform will be full of poo and actually that cause the bumblefoot problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Goldenwing said:


> I am sorry to hear about the challenges you are your little one are facing.
> 
> I know there are people on here with disabled budgies who can likely offer better advice, but wanted to give you a start. I did want to say that your bird can have a happy life. You may need to use more broad perches and possibly move things lower and closer together in the cage so that it is easier for your bird to move around. Some platform perches might help. There are some things out there that you can order. You will probably also need to observe how he does when he gets home and adjust the cage accordingly. Once he gets used to doing things little differently, he may be able to do just about everything he did before.
> 
> Good luck to you and your feathered friend!


I'm afraid the forum is not pretty active anymore. It's been days and no one with disable budgies have share their experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

philw said:


> You might try the shorter ~8-10" "Y" shaped perches that are bolted to the side of the cage. You could just rough-up the wood surface with coarse sandpaper before installing, to give the branch more texture, and then see how he does. If he has one good foot, birds will usually accommodate to this kind of handicap.


I have just a few y shaped perches I will use them . Perhaps I could use sandpaper? Wouldn't that be too rough on their foot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't use sandpaper at all! It can really hurt their feet and cause bumblefoot


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You can use something rough to make the smooth perches a bit bumpier for them by scratching them with it 

You've been given good ideas. Lots of small perches throughout the cage and down low as well will make sure your budgie can get on alright. Budgies are very adaptable and soon I'm sure he will learn to live a normal life with his disability. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, I’m sorry to hear your little one has gone through this. Good suggestions here. Platform perches don’t cause bumblefoot, but I know what you’re saying, that it can be unsanitary if they sit there for a while and poop all over it. 

*I think what Phil was saying, was to make the perches a rough texture by using a coarse grit sandpaper to do it with - not to put the sandpaper on the perches . 

Best wishes with you baby .


----------

